# Teaching job in Italy



## NancyS (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi all

I was wondering how hard/easy it would be find a ESL teaching job in Italy. I have my TESOL certificate and I have been teaching in Vietnam now for a year. I have lived in Australia for 14 years and I have my European citizenship (I was born in The Netherlands). So working in Italy would be no problem as I have a EU passport. 

I am fluent in my English so no problem there. 

I am looking into coming to Italy around beginning of March 2011 as my contract doesn't expire in Vietnam until February 2011. 

I hope someone could give me some good advice and maybe some connections. 

Looking forward to hearing back from anyone.

Cheers
Nancy


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Nancy, there was a similar thread a short while ago on this forum. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/it...ing-italy/62974-teaching-jobs.html#post404120
Hope you can find something.


----------



## NancyS (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I shall check it out. :cheer2:


----------

